
Show HN: Learn Japanese Vocab via multiple choice questions - soulchild37
http://japanese.vul.io/
======
soulchild37
Hi all! I built this app originally to help myself memorize japanese
vocabulary through bruteforcing my mind as I can't find any other japanese
quiz app with a UI like this on the web.

Feedback and criticism are much appreciated, thanks for trying this!

